# Post pics of your "best looking" fish



## Spicoli

Stole this from another forum, but love the idea, post your best looking fish, can be more than one.


----------



## greg




----------



## Rainbowric

It would have to be 2 fish ... can't say which one I like better! 

Melanotaenia boesemani .... *from "Lake Aytinjo" *


----------



## Y2KGT

A couple of my favourites over the years of collecting African Cichlids.
--
Paul

Super Red Ruby Peacock.


Male Zimbawe Rocks Lithobates and Red Line Torpedo Barb


----------



## Spicoli

Wow......Like WOW. that is a hell of a super red peacock. Jealous.... And the ZR is showing great colours too. 


Where did you get that Peacock if you don't mind me asking...?


Also Keep the pics comming guys/gals


----------



## Y2KGT

Spicoli said:


> Wow......Like WOW. that is a hell of a super red peacock. Jealous.... And the ZR is showing great colours too.
> 
> Where did you get that Peacock if you don't mind me asking...?
> 
> Also Keep the pics comming guys/gals


Yeah a friend of mine named Tiago (demasoni on PN) imported a whole bunch of these beauties a few years ago from the US and I got to be one of the first to pick one for the bargain price of $75. Unfortunately I sold him to another PNer a year later when I shut down my second all male Malawi tank.

I have a tank full of the ZRocks including a stunner with a huge blaze. I'll try posting a new picture of him this weekend.
--
Paul


----------



## Tropicana

Here are mine! Sorry for so many lol.


----------



## John_C

*Mu Guppy models..*


----------



## Polarlug

dragon blood


----------



## Jackson

Here's a few


----------



## Tropicana

Jackson said:


> Here's a few


Love the Red hump, I used to breed them for a while. I have Orange head Geos now.


----------



## Jackson

Tropicana said:


> Love the Red hump, I used to breed them for a while. I have Orange head Geos now.


Thanks

He's a geophagus pellegrini


----------



## Tropicana

Jackson said:


> Thanks
> 
> He's a geophagus pellegrini


Oh wow, so similar. Sorry I couldn't tell the difference hah.


----------



## Jackson

Tropicana said:


> Oh wow, so similar. Sorry I couldn't tell the difference hah.


That's cool  please no need to apologize 

Here is one of his ladies
Sorry the pics are a bit blurry they don't ever stop moving


----------



## Riceburner

thought to choose...

One of my faves


----------



## Spicoli

great to see this thread taking off a bit. Amazing photos and fish from everyone so far

How do you guys water mark the photo's like that?


----------



## FireWolf

very colorful fish every one has  I just added some of the pics for the ones I got. Most kept on running away from the camera, but some of them got curious and seems like they posed for it. The small loaches specially came to the front and kept on following wherever the camera was going hahahaha


----------



## Riceburner

I use Photoshop, but there are other programs that do it.


----------

